

Don’t Believe The eBook Anti-Anti-Trust Spin - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/03/11/dont-believe-the-ebook-anti-anti-trust-spin/

======
senthilnayagam
publishing in its present form is dying, How many publishers would last to the
next decade is the question.

Apple and Amazon is creating marketplaces for content creators(authors,
musicians, app developers, trainers, film makers) and they are more efficient
in distribution, reach and money made by authors themselves.

